# Walnut Creek DA: No penalty for fatal reckless driving



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

As another poster noted the DA in Walnut Creek has decided not to press charges against Clyde Brenner. Mr. Brenner is the 74-year-old reckless driver who hit and killed Corinne Crawford and injured another cyclist as they were waiting at a stoplight in Walnut Creek.

I think that penalties for reckless driving would emphasize the responsibility driving entails, and encourage people to take responsibility for their actions, and result in safer driving. 

http://www.dailycal.org/sharticle.php?id=25343


----------



## vtjimbo (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you have any links to info about the decision the Walnut Creek DA has taken in this case? The link in your post only points to the article in The Daily Californian shortly after Corinne's death. I'm from the Burlington, Vermont area, where Corinne grew up, and the cycling community here was very saddened by her death. I was following up to find out if any charges were filed when I ran across your post. Thank you.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Corinne is a great mentor and friend to so many people. 

The California Highway Patrol investigated the 24 hours before Clyde Brenner’s fatal driving. They prepared a report after two or three weeks of investigation and submitted it to the district attorney. The CHP recommended Mr. Brenner be charged with misdemeanor vehicular manslaughter.

Dara Cashman, Senior Deputy District Attorney for Contra Costa County, is responsible for the case. She decided not to charge Mr. Brenner. Please contact the DA if you want to know the reasoning behind her decision.

To my knowledge there have been no news reports of the decision not to charge the driver. It was a conscience decision, at least at one paper. One reporter covering the case said he had a conversation with the editor and they decided not to publish any update at this point.


----------

